# LOOKING



## BOOYAH (1 Jun 2006)

Where's Chris Inchley hiding? I went to camp with this guy, wonder if he still lives in forrest?
Golf,Charles and Bravo Coys


----------



## gt102 (1 Jun 2006)

Perhaps betting fitting in the Personnel Locator locator board...

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,8.0.html


----------

